# ZDF MashUps - Was haltet Ihr davon?



## troppa (1. März 2011)

Moin,

wie hart ist das den? 

ZDF MashUps

Ich find sie irre komisch, obwohl der Humor Marke: "mit der flachen Hand durch die Wand" eigentlich nicht mein Ding ist. 

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2011)

Was soll man davon halten? Sieht irgendwie nach Kalkofes Mattscheibe für Arme aus. Vom Witz her eher wie ein Fleischteller, ziemlich flach


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. März 2011)

Stimmt Mario Barth ist lustiger!


----------



## troppa (1. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Was soll man davon halten? Sieht irgendwie nach Kalkofes Mattscheibe für Arme aus. Vom Witz her eher wie ein Fleischteller, ziemlich flach



Naja der Humor ist ganz klar Geschmacksache, aber hier läuft niemand in ner Bluebox rum, hier wurde im ZDF-Fundus gerührt.


----------

